
Does Object Recognition Work for Everyone? - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.02659
======
EvgeniyZh
I believe this kind of works is very important. Ore ML systems are biased in
so many way that discovering them can provide many insights about how they
work and how improve them.

